# Humax HD digital decoder (set top) box interface problem



## windymiller88 (Jun 7, 2010)

Having just invested in one of these I am having trouble getting my TiVo (series 1) to control it and change channels. I have been into setup and selected Humax from the "satellite box" listing but no joy. Anyone been there and done it?

thanks


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

Do you mean the Humax FoxSat HD for Freesat? If so I did use one with a TiVo S1 when Freesat launched. I'm afraid I don't remember the code I used but Google says 20073 should work.

If you mean the Humax HD-FOX T2 for Freeview HD I haven't tried that but by default it uses the same remote codes as the FoxSat HD.

It is possible to change these to use different codes, see

http://www.hummy.org.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=6014

so if you cannot get it to work with 20073 it is worth checking it hasn't been changed from the default "1" codes.


----------



## windymiller88 (Jun 7, 2010)

Many thanks for the quick response. I'll try what you have suggested and report back after a couple of days.

The equipment in question is the Freeview box, not the Freesat box.


----------



## Telmi (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi I have the same problem as Wendymiller and I find Tivo does not offer the 20073 code and I have worked thro all available codes in Tivo and none will work so is there any way of extending Tivo's range of codes on offer ?
Regards


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

I just had a look on my TiVo and 20073 is present under Satellite Box but not the Freeview Set-Top Box, presumably because the code was originally added for the Humax FoxSat HD Freesat stb.

So you don't need to get another code added, just get the existing Satellite 20073 code added under Freeview as well. One of the moderators such as OzSat should be able to help with this.

Please post back when it is sorted. I have a vested interest here as I'm intending to switch my TiVo over to the Humax Freeview HD stb as soon as funds permit.

FYI - in the case of a completely new code I believe the procedure is to capture the remote output using a Pronto learning remote and save that to a file which can be sent off to TiVo to add to their database.


----------

